# PC Komponenten sinnvoll erweitern



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ganz neu hier weil ich einen ordentlichen Rat suche. Ich denke mein Name ist Programm. 

Ich habe vor nun über 15 Jahren mal meinen Rechner selber zusammen gestellt, damals war alles Highend und wenige Jahre danach auch durch erneuern noch "aktuell". Irgendwann habe ich mich dann nicht mehr mit dem Thema "selberbauen" auseinander gesetzt und mir Fertig PC´s gekauft, daher habe ich irgendwie den Bezug verloren und weiß nicht mehr was heute gut harmoniert und wo es Sinn macht zu erweitern oder auszutauschen. 

Ich spiele hauptsächlich (bestimmt verpönt aber so ist es) WoW. Nicht ständig aber wenn dann möchte ich doch die volle Leistung abrufen. Seit einiger Zeit ist mein PC unter Volllast sehr laut und warm geworden, worauf ich vor Kurzem den CPU Kühler erneuert und einen Dark Rock PRO 4 aufgesetzt habe. Funktioniert tadellos und kühl den Prozessor auf maximal 60°. Jedoch, vor Allem die Grafikkarte legt sich irgendwann sehr ins Zeug und heizt ordentlich ein.  Ich habe im Frontbereich einen 120mm Lüfter Ansaugung und einen 120mm am Ausgang welcher ausbläst.  
Ich habe alle Teile vom Staub befreit.

Jetzt stell sich mir die Frage wie ich das Ganze System optimieren kann damit ich wieder auf hohen Einstellungen spielen kann ohne gefühlt einen Blackhawk im Zimmer zu haben welcher gleichzeitig die Heizung ersetzt. 

Ich komme mal zur Ausstattung soweit ich es weiß oder sehen kann:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K 3,4Ghz 4 Kerne
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate (MS-7850)
Speicher sind 4x 4 GB DDR3  von Ballistix Sport
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
Netzteil: bequiet SYSTEM POWER 9 600W

Ich kann mir vorstellen das der Prozessor besser sein könnte jedoch weiß ich nicht ob ich da ein neues Board brauche, gleiches gilt für die Grafikkarte. 

Was sagt ihr dazu? Was macht Sinn in meinem Fall.

Ich habe nicht vor in Zukunft irgendwelche Top Games zu zocken und möchte einfach relativ leise und ohne extreme Hitzeentwicklung auf hoher Einstellung das Spiel genießen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe und wünsche euch einen schönen Tag.

Viele Grüße

Updaten


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juni 2018)

Wenn du hauptsächlich WoW spielst und es dir primär um die Lautstärke geht würde ich einen Ersatz in der Größenordnung einer 1050 (Ti) empfehlen und es dabei belassen. Selbst die Version mit 2GB reicht aus.

Der Rest deiner Komponenten ist absolut ausreichen, selbst für neue Spiele.

Da ich selbst seit über 10 Jahren keine Grafikkarte neu gekauft habe, sondern immer nur über Foren, Kleinanzeigen oder eBay, kann ich nach eigener Erfahrung empfehlen dort mal nach einer gebrauchten zu suchen, falls dir das die Ersparnis von 10-20% wert ist.

Nvidia 1050 eBay Kleinanzeigen
PCIe mit GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): GTX 1050 (2GB/128bit)/GTX 1050 Ti/GTX 1050 (3GB/96bit Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)


----------



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

Ah das klingt schonmal etwas beruhigend. Ist denn die Aero Version auch ein Thema oder ist das nur für die Cube PC gedacht? z.B. NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1050Ti AERO
Oder ist die größere sinnvoller?


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Juni 2018)

Von der Leistung ist eine 1050ti schwächer aber viiiiiel sparsamer als eine (ich nehme mal an r9 290?).
Ein CPU overclock würde in wow aber schon für mehr Leistung sorgen.


----------



## jhnbrg (20. Juni 2018)

Updaten schrieb:


> Ich komme mal zur Ausstattung soweit ich es weiß oder sehen kann:
> 
> Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K 3,4Ghz 4 Kerne
> Mainboard: MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate (MS-7850)
> ...



Hallo.

Deine CPU könntest du übertakten, dazu hast du auch passendes Mainboard und sehr potenten CPU-Kühler. 4.2-4.5GHz gehen ohne Probleme. Damit brauchst du keine neue CPU.

Welche GraKa genau ist bei dir verbaut? "AMD Radeon R9 200 Series" ist eine Klassen-Bezeichnung. Hast du R9 280 / 280X / 290 / 290X / 380?  Bevor du eine neue GraKa kaufst, können wir prüfen welche Probleme deine aktuelle hat und ob sie doch noch ausreicht. Bei WoW limitiert die CPU, nicht GPU.


----------



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte schon mit einer 1060ti geliebäugelt, war mir aber unschlüssig ob es bei dem System überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Ans übertakten habe ich mich seit 10 Jahre nicht mehr getraut und gebe auch zu das ich da kein Schimmer mehr habe wie, wo und was ich machen soll. Im "Bios" gibt's ja die OC Einstellungen vom Mainboard, aber da habe ich gehört das es nicht so gut sein soll.


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juni 2018)

Updaten schrieb:


> Ah das klingt schonmal etwas beruhigend. Ist denn die Aero Version auch ein Thema oder ist das nur für die Cube PC gedacht? z.B. NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1050Ti AERO
> Oder ist die größere sinnvoller?



Eine interessante Frage. Eine kurze Karte mit kleinerem Kühler wird schneller heiß und muss über den Lüfter kompensieren. Daher wird sie auch lauter sein, als größere Modelle.

Wenn du die Wahl hast, würde ich zu einer tendieren deren Lüfter sich im Idle (wenn die Grafikkarte nicht benötigt wird) komplett ausschalten. Das bieten einige Top-Blower-Modelle, aber es lohnt sich nachzuforschen ob das spezifische Modell, welches man nun kaufen will, diese Funktion auch besitzt.

Nachdem ich kurz gesucht habe, sollten das unter anderem Modelle mit folgende Bezeichnungen (welche sich eigentlich immer auf den Kühler beziehen) bieten (jeweils mit Quelle):

Gigabyte WindForce (Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 WindForce OC 3GB Review | bit-tech.net)
MSI Gaming (Nvidia GeForce GTX 1050 & 1050 Ti Frequency, Temperature & Noise)
ASUS Strix (ASUS GTX 1050 Ti STRIX OC 4 GB Review | TechPowerUp)

Allerdings werden die allermeisten, wenn nicht alle, 1050 (Ti) im Idle unhörbar sein.


----------



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

Hi und danke schonmal für die Antworten von euch! 

Ich habe die R9 290X verbaut. Ja das WoW CPU limitiert habe ich auch gehört. Nur wundert es mich das die Grafikkarte dann so auf touren läuft. Es wird schon sehr laut im Verhältnis zu früher.


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juni 2018)

jhnbrg schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Deine CPU könntest du übertakten, dazu hast du auch passendes Mainboard und sehr potenten CPU-Kühler. 4.2-4.5GHz gehen ohne Probleme. Damit brauchst du keine neue CPU.
> 
> Welche GraKa genau ist bei dir verbaut? "AMD Radeon R9 200 Series" ist eine Klassen-Bezeichnung. Hast du R9 280 / 280X / 290 / 290X / 380?  Bevor du eine neue GraKa kaufst, können wir prüfen welche Probleme deine aktuelle hat und ob sie doch noch ausreicht. Bei WoW limitiert die CPU, nicht GPU.



Eventuell lohnt es sich die Abdeckung der Karte abzunehmen, vor allem der Kühler einen Radiallüfter besitzt, und das Ding ordentlich zu säubern!


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

Das es sich hier um das Spiel WoW handelt, ist die CPU Geschwindigkeit der ausschlaggebende Punkt, das overclocken ist also schon mal ein guter Tipp, denn durch höheren Takt erhöhst du die Singlecore-Performance um ein gutes Stück, davon profitiert WoW ungemein. Die Grafikkarte musst nicht stark sein, das ist WoW komplett egal, natürlich sollte es keine Vodoo Grafikkarte werden aber mit der GTX 1050 Ti bist du gut bedient.


----------



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Eine interessante Frage. Eine kurze Karte mit kleinerem Kühler wird schneller heiß und muss über den Lüfter kompensieren. Daher wird sie auch lauter sein, als größere Modelle.
> 
> Wenn du die Wahl hast, würde ich zu einer tendieren deren Lüfter sich im Idle (wenn die Grafikkarte nicht benötigt wird) komplett ausschalten. Das bieten einige Top-Blower-Modelle, aber es lohnt sich nachzuforschen ob das spezifische Modell, welches man nun kaufen will, diese Funktion auch besitzt.
> 
> ...



Das denke ich auch, immerhin muss gleiche Technik auf weniger Platz verbaut sein. Also im Idle stört es mich garnicht, da wie du bereits geschrieben hast die meisten kaum hörbar sind. Man merkt es richtig wenn mehr Bildeffekte kommen, z.B. Feuer, Explosion oder große Charaktermengen, dann kurbelt die Graka richtig an bis zum Maximum und bleibt dort. Die Frage ist natürlich ob eine neue oder andere durch die Mehrleistung weniger für diese Prozesse benötigt und daher nicht so hoch dreht bzw. nicht so stark gekühlt werden muss.


----------



## Torben456 (20. Juni 2018)

Updaten schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch, immerhin muss gleiche Technik auf weniger Platz verbaut sein. Also im Idle stört es mich garnicht, da wie du bereits geschrieben hast die meisten kaum hörbar sind. Man merkt es richtig wenn mehr Bildeffekte kommen, z.B. Feuer, Explosion oder große Charaktermengen, dann kurbelt die Graka richtig an bis zum Maximum und bleibt dort. Die Frage ist natürlich ob eine neue oder andere durch die Mehrleistung weniger für diese Prozesse benötigt und daher nicht so hoch dreht bzw. nicht so stark gekühlt werden muss.



Du kannst die Karte undervolten und eine Lüfterkurve anpassen, wenn du keine Garantie mehr hast, würde ich ebenfalls den Kühlkörper abmoniteren reinigen und anschließend neue WLP auftragen, vielleicht hilft das ganze auch schon.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2018)

Ich denke mit einer kompletten Reinigung deiner Hardware, Ausbau natürlich vorausgesetzt, wärst du gut bedient. Dazu noch Lüfter etc optimieren. Falls es hinterher immer noch zu laut ist hilft es die Karte zu untertakten sowie die lüfterkurve zu optimieren. Evtl besitzt deine Karte ein quiet bios oder es gibt eins dafür, Ggf kann man dir auch eins basteln.
wie du siehst kann man schon viel machen mit ner allgemeinen Optimierung.
ggf wohnt auch jemand in deiner Nähe der dir behilflich sein kann
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

Ja also ich werde jetzt nochmal das Ganze Gerät zerlegen und reinigen, ebenso die Abdeckung der Graka entfernen und neue WLP auftragen. Dann wird sich zeigen ob es sich ändert. Immerhin hat das System schon ein paar Jahre im Gehäuse verbracht. 
Das mit dem Übertakten hat bisher noch nicht funktioniert. Ich kann nicht auf den Takt zugreifen und daran nichts verändern, woran es auch liegen mag. Wenn ich den OC Button vom MSI Board aktiviere, ohne sonst etwas zu verstellen, bootet er 3-4 Mal und setzt dann zurück.

Den Lüfter zu untertakten könnte doch auch gefährlich werden oder nicht? Wenn er nicht so kühlen kann wie er sollte, ist dann nicht die Gefahr groß das es durchschmort?


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juni 2018)

Updaten schrieb:


> Ja also ich werde jetzt nochmal das Ganze Gerät zerlegen und reinigen, ebenso die Abdeckung der Graka entfernen und neue WLP auftragen. Dann wird sich zeigen ob es sich ändert. Immerhin hat das System schon ein paar Jahre im Gehäuse verbracht.
> Das mit dem Übertakten hat bisher noch nicht funktioniert. Ich kann nicht auf den Takt zugreifen und daran nichts verändern, woran es auch liegen mag. Wenn ich den OC Button vom MSI Board aktiviere, ohne sonst etwas zu verstellen, bootet er 3-4 Mal und setzt dann zurück.
> 
> Den Lüfter zu untertakten könnte doch auch gefährlich werden oder nicht? Wenn er nicht so kühlen kann wie er sollte, ist dann nicht die Gefahr groß das es durchschmort?



Die Grafikkarte sollte am besten selbst bestimmen, wie der Lüfter läuft. Wenn er mit der Zeit lauter wird liegt das wahrscheinlich an der Verschmutzung und entsprechend schlechteren Wärmeabfuhr. Wenn er dabei auch anfängt zu kratzen könnte er auch am Ende sein.

Ein K-Modell von Intel übertaktest du am besten über den freien Multiplikator


----------



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ein K-Modell von Intel übertaktest du am besten über den freien Multiplikator



Und wie greife ich auf diese zu?


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juni 2018)

Updaten schrieb:


> Und wie greife ich auf diese zu?



Sollte je nach Board über das BIOS/UEFI möglich sein, oder über Tools wie dieses hier: Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)


----------



## Updaten (20. Juni 2018)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Tools wie dieses hier: Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)


Das habe ich auch gerade gefunden und bereits installiert. Jetzt fragt sich nur wie und was genau stelle ich ein.

Processor Core Ratio
Processor Cache Ratio

Und dann gibt's natürlich noch die einzelnen Core´s und dutzend andere Dinge zum einstellen. Das übersteigt aktuell noch mein Knowhow... welches ohnehin nicht allzu ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## butter_milch (20. Juni 2018)

Das beantwortet dir am besten jemand, der sich mit der aktuellen Lage bezüglich Overclocking besser auskennt als ich. Auch ich hab mich seit Jahren nicht näher damit beschäftigt. Vielleicht lohnt sich dafür ein extra Thread im entsprechenden Subforum.

Auf YouTube solltest du auch genügend guten Input finden


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2018)

Schau mal hier 

[HowTo] Intel Haswell OC Guide inkl. Haswell CPU OC-Liste


----------



## jhnbrg (20. Juni 2018)

Also, wenn du eine 290X hast, dann wird eine GTX1050ti keinen Upgrade bieten. Erst eine GTX1060 oder RX570 würde sich lohnen.

Reinige deine GraKa. Kann sein, dass der Kühler voll mit Staub ist. Kühler abnehmen, alles gründlich reinigen, neue WLP drauf. Dann sollte  sie wieder kühler und leiser sein.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Juni 2018)

Updaten schrieb:


> Hi und danke schonmal für die Antworten von euch!
> 
> Ich habe die R9 290X verbaut. Ja das WoW CPU limitiert habe ich auch gehört. Nur wundert es mich das die Grafikkarte dann so auf touren läuft. Es wird schon sehr laut im Verhältnis zu früher.



Wärmeleitpaste altert. Wenn bei deiner r9 290X die Wärmeleitpaste nie gewechselt wurde, dann wundert es mich nicht auch nicht dass die Karte ohne Staub lauter wurde.


----------

